# Friday Frenzy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_market_in_a_frenzy_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I know buying calves is getting pretty tight. I may have to start buying bred back culls when I can find them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a friend who has a meat processing facility and beef cattle. He has a cattle buyer friend that goes to sales throughout East Tennessee. The fella has a pretty good eye for slaughter cows that are carrying a calf....he picks them up for the processor who takes the chance on if the cow is carrying....he has made out like a bandit the last couple of years doing this calving.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of the best money we made in cattle was buying weigh cows and calving them out. Wean and sell the calf, get condition on the momma and let her go.

Also bought poor, low dressing yearling calves with frame. Poor and not sick was the ticket. Deworm and turn them out.

I had not seen where fed cattle reached $1.66. Unbelievable.

Last week there was some hesitation and they sold for $1.54 - $1.56. Show lists were down 30,000 from last week and the feed lots held out this week and won.

I am not sure where it will top out and level off. I am weaning calves now. Not sure whether to steer them and wait 6 weeks to sell or just wean for 30 days and let them go as bull calves while the market is there.

Hard to turn down 1k+ for a 4 weight calf.


----------

